# What's Everyone's Personal Halloween Mix Album?



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, wow....too many to count, and I'm adding to the list all the time. Some of my more recent additions are from the soundtracks of "The Craft", "The Uninvited", "Shutter", and "The Ring", as well as "Realm Of Shadows" by Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## Phoenix85 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Oh, wow....too many to count, and I'm adding to the list all the time. Some of my more recent additions are from the soundtracks of "The Craft", "The Uninvited", "Shutter", and "The Ring", as well as "Realm Of Shadows" by Midnight Syndicate.


Yeah i got into the craft soundtrack recently after watching it one night  I'll have to check out the rest on your list


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have no such thing. My Haunt is open every night of the year and it is actually "Haunted" so the ambient sounds of this old house along with some unexplainable noises do this place and me just finely.
IF I had a soundtrack playing here we would have missed some unexplainable things heard here... like the time I heard my name called rather loudly as I was walking out of the wine cellar:"JIM!" (Of course nobody was there) Or the time my Wife heard a woman crying in great agony on the other side of the door at 2 am, her dog and cat reacted to this sound too, they ran away from it!
Of course my ex-wife left because hearing her name called scared her, so maybe it's not all "bad"?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Pumpkinhead625
> Oh, wow....too many to count, and I'm adding to the list all the time. Some of my more recent additions are from the soundtracks of "The Craft", "The Uninvited", "Shutter", and "The Ring"





> Yeah i got into the craft soundtrack recently after watching it one night I'll have to check out the rest on your list


Almost all the tracks on these 3 CDs are instrumental, but they're really good for spooky ambiance; they really get me into the Halloween mood. Sometimes I'll just listen to one of the albums by itsself, but more often I'll add some of these tracks to a playlist with other Halloween songs to mix it up. The only song with actual sung lyrics is "Good To Me" (sung by Lisbeth Scott), the last track on the "Shutter" soundtrack. It's a beautiful song, with a haunting, eerie feel to it....definitely one of my favorites.

Also, needless to say, I also really like these movies as well .


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I use a mix of Danny Elfman instrumentals from alot of Tim Burton's movies!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, wow. As I said in another thread, the last time I burned a mix CD for Halloween, I ended up with four volumes - two for pop songs and two for instrumentals. And I've added to my iPod playlist since then... But if I were to pick, say, my Top 20, this would be it (in no particular order):

1. "Thriller" by Michael Jackson
2. "Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell
3. "Spellbound" by Nox Arcana
4. "Love Potion No. 9" by The Searchers
5. "The Addams Family Theme" by Vic Mizzy
6. "The Munsters Theme" by ...?? (I really should know this...)
7. "Monster Mash" by Bobby "Boris" Pickett
9. "I Put A Spell On You" by Screamin' Jay Hawkins
10. "Superstitious" by Stevie Wonder
11. "Stonehenge" by Spinal Tap
12. "Fear of the Dark" by Iron Maiden
13. "Werewolves of London" by Warren Zevon
14. "Tubular Bells" by Mike Oldfield
15. "This Is Halloween" by Danny Elfman (and the citizens of Halloween Town)
16. "Ghostbusters" by Ray Parker, Jr.
17. "The Devil Went Down to Georgia" by The Charlie Daniels Band
18. "Bad Moon Rising" by CCR
19. "Theme from Halloween" by John Carpenter
20. "Anything Can Happen on Halloween" by Tim Curry

A pretty basic list, I admit, but most of these songs remind me of my childhood, and I think that's really what I love so much about Halloween.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I made a two-part Halloween mix last year, separating them up into party songs and creepy songs. I'll probably make it listenable online again eventually, but here's the tracklists.

Creepy songs:
1. The Gazette – “Erika”
2. Akira Yamaoka – “Promise (Reprise)”
3. One Missed Call Ringtone
4. Coraline Soundtrack – “Ghost Children”
5. Ghost Hunt Soundtrack – “Opening Theme”
6. Halloween Soundtrack – “Main Theme”
7. Dead Mans Bones – “Lose Your Soul”
8. Genesis – “Mama”
9. The Candy Spooky Theater – “Spooky Wonderland”
10. Henry Hall – “Here Comes The Boogey Man”
11. Napoleon XIV – “They’re Coming To Take Me Away”
12. Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds – “The Carny”
13. Jen Titus – “O Death”
14. The Omen Soundtrack – “Ave Santani”
15. Epic Torgo Theme

Party songs:
1. Reverend Horton Heat – “The Halloween Dance”
2. Tim Curry – “Anything Can Happen on Halloween”
3. The B52s – “Rock Lobster”
4. The Lonely Island Ft. Nicki Minaj – “The Creep”
5. LM.C – “Haunted House Make a Secret”
6. Rihanna – “Disturbia”
7. Mysto & Pizzi – “Somebody’s Watching Me”
8. The Widow’s Bane – “Haul Away, Boys!”
9. Rob Zombie – “Dragula”
10. The Misfits – “Dig Up Her Bones”
11. The Trax – “Vampire”
12. Creedence Clearwater – “I Put a Spell On You”
13. Panic! At The Disco – “This Is Halloween”
14. The Specials – “Ghost Town”
15. Will Smith – “A Nightmare On My Street”


----------

